# Cool Photos



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Going through withdrawals on coyote hunting so was paging through some coyote pics and decided a thread on neat varmint photos might help the moods of some of us.Not whack em/stack em hero pics,just any you think are neat.
Here's one I call 'Who Dat?' cause of the look on my lab.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Another I call 'Shredded wheat' cause of the background.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

This one is:
'It's 20 below,wind is 25mph,we're 3 miles from the truck,we're both in our late 60s,what the hell are we thinkin?'


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

. Tucker Toad on his first snared coyote. he got chomped on a bit  . he never got close to a coyotes face after that one.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Yikes!!!
"Creature from the black lagoon".


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

Good Lord!!!!!!!!!.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Well it seems all the coyote forums are ending with the season and I might as well swing over to snowgoosing.Was hoping to get some terrain,or kid,or female hunter pics or...Anyway here's a final one maybe a camera guy can help with.I call it 'nasty drag' cause of the distance involved and the soft,wet snow conditions.The black spot between the haybales and distant trees was a deer.How/what kind of camera may have captured that better yet kept the coyotes 'clear'? Possible even?Telephoto I suppose but...?????


----------

